

Day one /build//2013 Keynote live stream - vxNsr
http://live.arstechnica.com/microsoft-build-2013-day-1-keynote/

======
vxNsr
Here's a link to live video:
[http://channel9.msdn.com/](http://channel9.msdn.com/)

